# Problems reinstalling iTunes



## jonesrl (Nov 3, 2009)

I am trying to reinstall iTunes on my computer (I have Vista) and I'm getting an error message that says:

Error writing to file: C:\ProgramData\{755AC846-7372-4AC8-8550-C52491DAA8BD}\x86\GEARAspiWDM.inf. Verify that you have access to that directory.

It has two options: Retry or Cancel. If I hit retry, the same box returns. If I hit cancel, it says: Are you sure you want to cancel? And then has a yes and no option. If I select no, it sends me back to the Error writing to file message. If I select yes, it takes me back to the iTunes installation box which says Status: Rolling back action. 

After it finishes undoing whatever it managed to install before the error, I get the message: 

The installer encountered errors before iTunes could be configured. Your system has not been modified. To retry these operations at a later time, please run the installer again.

Can somebody please help????? I have no clue what the problem is, and the apple website is useless....


----------



## Nebastion (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSG

Right click on the install file, and "run as administrator"


----------



## jonesrl (Nov 3, 2009)

It wouldn't let me run it at all without right clicking & running as administrator. When I did run it as administrator, it gave me the error message above.


----------



## Nebastion (Apr 24, 2009)

1. Search for a folder called "x86" (without quotation marks). It's a hidden folder. located in C:\Program Data{some registry key}. It'll have have GEAR files in it.

2. Copy those gear files to your desktop.

3. Right click the file called "GEARAspiWDM.inf" and click install.

4. Reboot.

Try that, no guarantee.

neb


----------



## brandonbr (May 29, 2007)

Maybe you should download iTunes again from the apple site. Maybe the last download failed?


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

download microsoft's uninstaller cleanup utility. just google it and it will point to the location at the microsoft site.

Install the program and then run it. Once you run it, it will list some programs installed on your pc. See if iTunes is listed. If it is, click on iTunes and run the program to uninstall. This will get rid of iTunes and any residual files. 

To be safe, restart your PC and try installing iTunes again.


----------

